# Blessed or Cursed...I'm not sure.



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Meet our two new family members. 

Well it just never seems to end.:wallbang: Gidget on the right, dumped outside the gate first of July. Puddin on the left, just dumped out Tues. 

I have a story to tell about Gidget, but for now, tell me what mix ya think Puddin might be. I'm taking her to Vet tomorrow and would like to put something other than "Mix" on her chart. With our numbers it really helps to be a little more specific.  

We are calling her Puddin, because she was left with an unopened container of Rice Pudding left in the box with her. Strange, I know.....:scratch: She was terrified of everything the first day, but she has really started coming out of her shell now.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, there's definitely some terrier in there. The ears and face make me think Smooth Fox Terrier while the body is more Rat Terrier like. Could be a Feist which is more a type than a breed, bred for hunting small game. He's an interesting cross for sure. Would probably make a good squirrel hunting dog with some training.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

wow. there must be a flyer going around saying to dump unwanted dogs at your house, huh?

I vote for terrier mix, maybe even some Chihuahua b/c he looks so tiny.

and yes....rice pudding with him is really weird..... lol


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes, it does seem like word is out....dump them at that crazy ladies house! This has gone on for over 25 years. I think the chain link with locked gate must look like a good place. These two babies have us at twelve pooches now. The numbers have been higher though. I can't help it. If it comes thru the gate....it's home. The last thing I needed was more mouths to feed, but at least I know they are better off....NOW! :dance: Every single one is precious. I feel blessed.....most of the time.

Puddin is about 6-8 months I think. She seems to be house broken. Only noise she has made is to whine when she needs to go out. She sits/stays but is not leash trained.....yet. Like Gidget, she will not let me out of her sight, but she gets all excited when my Grand Daughter comes in. I think Grace has a new dog.....:lol: So far, she does not know what to make of the Goats. High tails it back to the door when they get vocal. Poor thing.....

I was thinking terrier/chihuahua too but there is something about her face, well her eyes, I just can't name it. Maybe MinPin? I don't know. She just gets this "serious" look. I can tell her brain is working, if ya know what I mean. I guess I smitten....again!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

With out vocalizing, I don't know, my Min Pin barks the house down. Does she ever curl that tail up over her back? Maybe a bit of Basenji, the barkless dog?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ya, I get you. I would have a hard time saying no to those faces. especially Gidget! can't wait to hear his story


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks kind of like a Patterdale Terrier to me.

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/patterdaleterrier.htm


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Farms seem to get animals left on their doorsteps ... thank you for being an angel for these pups.  I see terrier too.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks y'all! Her personality is really starting to shine. We had a blast with a tennis ball this evening. LuvmyGoaties, thank you so much. I know the chances are slim she is, but she does really resemble a Patterdale. I am going to list her as a Padderdale mix tomorrow. Puddin Patterdale is her new name! I'm going to treat her like she is a terror...I mean terrier! :lol: As she gets more comfortable, I know she will be head strong, hard headed and very energetic. 

I failed to mention about how she is with the Kitties. I normally introduce new pups to the cats with extreme caution but one cat beat me to it. Puddin loves cats! She acts like they are her long lost friends! Thank goodness!


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

You're welcome. Patterdales are awesome little dogs.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It's not a good pic of my Roket dog, but Puddin reminded me of her when I first saw your pic. Roket is a lab/doberman mix....


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I thought lab too until I saw the terrier in it......

Hmmmm, not many black terriers, I would put something funny, bull mastiff rat terrier mix, Great Dane jack Russell mix! Hahahaha


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

kccjer said:


> It's not a good pic of my Roket dog, but Puddin reminded me of her when I first saw your pic. Roket is a lab/doberman mix....


Hey that computer in the pic is busted......it's not on the goat spot!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well my pup is a German Shepherd, Mastiff, Chow Chow mix so those mixes are possible, lol!

(The Chow Chow is speculated, believed because he has a blue tongue, Chow Chow markings, curled tail, and a love of the snow).


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Y'all make me laugh! We have had so many show up here through the years, we had "designer dogs" way before that phrase was coined. My Great Grand Mother always called them Heinz 57's. Years ago, we had a Shepherd breed with a Basset Hound. I advertized the pups as German Basset's and placed everyone of them! :dance:

My Husband said to call Puddin a Mini Pit Bull....:ROFL: He thinks he's funny! I did list her as a Patterdale mix this morning. Other than a heavy hook worm load she checked out fine. She acted like she was being killed when he gave her Rabies vaccination though. Scheduled her spay in a month.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Jack Russel terrier on one side and .... something black (?) on the other. Maybe/probably a lab mix since there are so many of those and a lot of them aren't very big.

She's a cutie, that's for sure!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Chad, anything can happen! http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-Rottweiler-twice-size-create-new-breed.html


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That is good of you to take them in. Why people dump animals is beyond me. 
Unfortunately, by the time I find them, usually cars have hit them. (especially baby 
kittens), I could go on a big rant, but suffice to say- it is great that you are able to
save a few lost critters!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, the ferret is the rescue. He's been on cheap cat food and in a hamster cage. He's full of fleas and has not had his distemper shots. We'll get him right real soon.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

nchen7 said:


> Chad, anything can happen! http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-Rottweiler-twice-size-create-new-breed.html


Hahahahahahahahahahaha, man those are cute puppies! Oh that's funny!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very cute! The wire-y haired one looks like it could have some Brussels griffon in him. If you look at the BG rescue site, you'll see a lot of those similar faces...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

He looks like this dog we had....he was a total mix on dad's side but mom was a rat/jack Russell. Such a overly smart dog.
Your place sounds like my place but with cats. For someone who hasn't brought a cat home since I was 16 (29 now) I have A LOT of cats lol. But they so their own thing so doesn't bother me other then looking like a crazy cat lady lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

The "serious" look can also be the Jack Russell/suspected Rat terrier in him! I suspect more than two breeds in there, but what we know for sure is "100% cute Terrier mix" - you can put that on the form!


----------

